# Finally enough room



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

125 CF. Mahogany and Cedar. Heavy as heck. Needs a lil work but give it a week. 

Thats our lil buddy ron in the pic.


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Holy






F#$(ing





Sh!t.






I am utterly speechless. 

Only you, dude...only you.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Niiiiiiice!!!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

completely and utterly ridiculous!!!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Nice score Dave, that was an incredible deal on those cabinets!! Can't wait to see it full!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Did ya put that in yer office at work Dave?


----------



## Kennmon (Mar 29, 2006)

wowza.
what does 125 CF mean, im kinda new.

very impressive, is that at your home or office?

haha wanna sell/send me some fonseca KDT's? hehe i figured id catch you in a good mood and ask heh.

good luck with that beast.


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

Not even really surprised.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Thats our lil buddy ron in the pic.


(meanwhile, ron is probably 6 ft 5 in, and 300 lbs.. WARNING!! objects in front of the gargantuan humidor appear smaller then the really are!)


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

I guess your gonna open your own B&M...lol


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Real nice Dave. Real nice.

That is a thing of beauty !


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

I have humidor envy.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

no way ?!?!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

You crazy Motherscratcher!! Can I live in there if I move to Ohio?

;-)


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> 125 CF. Mahogany and Cedar. Heavy as heck. Needs a lil work but give it a week.
> 
> Thats our lil buddy ron in the pic.


Yor are a god!!! Can you send me an autographed pic???


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm in OHIO, will this thing be on display somewhere?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Just vac'd it out.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Now I REALLY want to work for you 

Congrats again,
-Matt-


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Kennmon said:


> wowza.
> what does 125 CF mean, im kinda new.


125 is the dollar number in thousands that it will require to fill the humidor and CF is the model number for the humidor. It's short for Crazy F***er.

:r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

kansashat said:


> Did ya put that in yer office at work Dave?


Office Alan.

Perspective... Old cab is on the left.


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

How much you want for the old one?


----------



## Kennmon (Mar 29, 2006)

how do you plan on humidifying it?


----------



## Kennmon (Mar 29, 2006)

haha just put it together 125cf = 125 cubic feet.


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

What do you do to have that in your office?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Kennmon said:


> how do you plan on humidifying it?


A Cigar Oasis II in the bottom of each of the 3 cabs. They are designed with flow thru ventilation throughout. Beads .. maybe 15 - 20 pounds throughout for equalization and stabilzers. We'll se how it goes. Need to look into cooling systems, there is a utility area behind the bottom section about 18" deep for all that stuff.


----------



## Kennmon (Mar 29, 2006)

any fans running?


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

dave.... we've got to see pictures once you have put your huge collection in this thing.

I wanna see that baby loaded!


----------



## canadasmokes (Dec 20, 2005)

jesus rice! 
Are some of those little cubbies given to some of ur employees if they wish?


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Somehow the pocket humi I ordered seems...less...:tg 

Damn nice humi Klugs. Looks good in the office.

Do we get any cool pics of you trying to fit in it like the cooler????? PLEASE????


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Congratulations on snatching that baby up!! It is truly an awesome humidor Dave.


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

Awesome score dave! I bet you'll have it fully stocked in.....maybe 2 weeks??

Congrats!


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

That is amazing Dave. That is the humidor I see in my dreams! Have fun filling it up! One of those lockers is about the size of my humidor. Very nice buy and enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

Dave, you are my hero!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> A Cigar Oasis II in the bottom of each of the 3 cabs. They are designed with flow thru ventilation throughout. Beads .. maybe 15 - 20 pounds throughout for equalization and stabilzers. We'll se how it goes. *Need to look into cooling systems*, there is a utility area behind the bottom section about 18" deep for all that stuff.


I think a 4 ton central air unit oughta do it.


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 25, 2005)

Klugs, first off **drool**, second off where did you get that thing?, third off how much (if you don't mind), fourth off wasn't there a closet behind that thing or was that a different pic I'd seen?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm qualified to sweep floors and wash windows Dave, am I hired? Oh yeah I can keep my eyes on the humidor as well!!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

That things is awesome...all of my cigars wouldn't even fill one of the drawers much less the whole thing, you sir are a lucky man


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

That is bigger then my house  


WOW



Stacey


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

floydp said:


> I'm qualified to sweep floors and wash windows Dave, am I hired? Oh yeah I can keep my eyes on the humidor as well!!


yah! 
*cough*
if you need anyone to you know, check the RH of the humi and such by smoking a few cigars be sure to let me know.

i'm sure i could help you out and everything.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Geez [email protected]#$!%@#!$ 

Holy omfgish what in all hell!!! Thats awesome bro!!!

I can live in that humidor! or is it a humihouse? humihome? 

What is the zip code on that baby?!?


----------



## PuroBrat (Sep 8, 2005)

All I can say Dave is...

You ARE My
HERO

Holy crap! :SM


----------



## nickhager_99 (Jan 22, 2006)

Wow, Very nice :w Im jealous


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

What's messed up is your "lil buddy Ron" is 7'2".... haha. Congrats on *THE *score Dave. I'm sure you'll sleep better at night knowing all your babies can share 1 home


----------



## holdd (Feb 7, 2006)

WOW ...........
WOW........
WOW....
Atleast we now know the reason for deforestation in the Amazon............
congratulations that is the setup people dream of...


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I hope everyone is stocked up - we all know how Dave works. He's just going to buy new cigars to fill that baby up because it's too much of a pain in the butt to move his existing stash of cigars!! Glad I already made my April order!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Shaggy17sc said:


> Do we get any cool pics of you trying to fit in it like the cooler????? PLEASE????


No!!!!...then there will be another picture of me water-skiing on him!!


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

oh oh oh oh.....OOOOOOOOOOO hmmmmm ok  And just 2 weeks ago to think i was blown away by his other humidor. You are GOD sir and my idol!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I wonder what locker Sam will get?


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the new shop Dave!!! When is the Grand Opening?


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

I think WOW just about covers it.


----------



## Vegas (Mar 17, 2006)

Congratulations, man! That is un-f'ing real. Just amazing.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

It must be designed to hold a lifetime of cigar smoking. Each locker is a years supply and the center is for all your friends and family at the funeral.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> No!!!!...then there will be another picture of me water-skiing on him!!


seriously... Tom does things of this nature so often with Dave he doesn't want to see pictures of His addiction...

makes him sick


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Dave, is this the one that was for sale on Ebay? Awesome find.


----------



## SmokusMaximus (Sep 7, 2005)

You know Dave, when that humi thread was posted, I just made a little joke about you procurring that thing. Specially since it was just down the road from you so-to-speak.  

Now, can I call you when I don't have a stick and Cousin's is closed on my way home from one of my many trips I have to make to Cleveland now and swing by for a fix?


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Great Googly Moogly!!!!!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

All I ask is that you post a picture of that thing when its half full or full! PLEASE!


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

Very nice score!


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Very cool! Now that we've seen the "before" photos, I can't wait to see the "after" ones. Also, I have a question that popped into my pea brain.... do all those lockers have different keys?  

Doc


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

That is **** in the making...........

Can't wait to see it start filling up !!! Very nice acquisition.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

First, nice score Dave. 
Second when is the "house warming party"? 
I'm already chuckling inside thinking about when you post that you don't have room in your humi and had to make another coolerador. :r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

kvm said:


> First, nice score Dave.
> Second when is the "house warming party"?
> I'm already chuckling inside thinking about when you post that you don't have room in your humi and had to make another coolerador. :r


I give it six months!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> Very cool! Now that we've seen the "before" photos, I can't wait to see the "after" ones. Also, I have a question that popped into my pea brain.... *do all those lockers have different *keys?
> 
> Doc


Yes. Originally designed and custom built for a cigar bar. We were there today disassembling this thing. 2 locker units and the central cigar storage and display case. Have a master key to open all the lockers with one. Going to get new brass plates made with the brand name of the cigars in the locker(s).. Cohiba, H Upmann, Swisher Sweets, etc.

The right side and middle storage are mine. Sams thinks he can fill the left. I'm guessing 9 of 21. More room for me.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

klugs, check your pm's


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Yes. Originally designed and custom built for a cigar bar. We were there today disassembling this thing. 2 locker units and the central cigar storage and display case. Have a master key to open all the lockers with one. Going to get new brass plates made with the brand name of the locker(s).. Cohiba, H Upmann, Swisher Sweets, etc.
> 
> The right side and middle storage are mine. Sams thinks he can fill the left. I'm guessing 9 of 21. More room for me.


I really like that idea of having name brand plates on each locker. Make sure you make a map of where you are putting all of those sticks, one could easily get lost in there. Feel free to send me a copy of one of those master keys and the address to you office. I will also work as your personal butler, you name the stick, I will smoke one to make sure they are ready, than you get yours. Also, make sure you put those Swisher Sweets in the glass cabinet.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

need a new janitor!?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

hollywood said:


> need a new janitor!?


How are you at rodding pipes? ;-)


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Sir Tony said:


> I really like that idea of having name brand plates on each locker. Make sure you make a map of where you are putting all of those sticks, one could easily get lost in there. Feel free to send me a copy of one of those master keys and the address to you office. I will also work as your personal butler, you name the stick, I will smoke one to make sure they are ready, than you get yours. Also, make sure you put those Swisher Sweets in the glass cabinet.


Damn, you already got a lock on his old socks. don't be greedy :r


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

HOLY WAh!!

You're going to need a step ladder.


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Root said:


> HOLY WAh!!
> 
> You're going to need a step ladder.


Better yet one of those sliding ladders from the libraries.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Dave has a sickness. A sickness we all want! :w 

Congrats on one helluva deal Dave. Can't wait to see it full.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Hiya Dave. Great score and very appropriate!!! 

Question (didn't see the answer in earlier posts, but I read quickly) - As you mentioned, this was originally for a cigar bar, and the pics show perf board on the back of the lockers. This was probably made to back up to a walk in humi where the walk in humidifier would also keep the lockers stable. Are you going to seal up the back or have you already?


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Hope Jane understands you could have a worse pass-time. I mean you could still be singing in that gay cabaret.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> ... Need to look into cooling systems, there is a utility area behind the bottom section about 18" deep for all that stuff.


You oughta ask Svillekid about that SeaBreez cooler; if you can pry it out of his garage it'll be perfect for any humi moving faster than 45mph.

Nice humi Dave.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

joed said:


> I hope everyone is stocked up - we all know how Dave works. He's just going to buy new cigars to fill that baby up because it's too much of a pain in the butt to move his existing stash of cigars!! Glad I already made my April order!


I really don't think he will have problems filling it as it is... I suspect in fact he will still need the cab to the left of it AND a cooler for overflow.

-Matt-


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

Looks like the office is turning into a cigar store.

Nice score Dave!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I dunno Dave, you sure thats big enough? It looks to me like you can only get six or seven hundred boxes in there.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Moglman said:


> Hiya Dave. Great score and very appropriate!!!
> 
> Question (didn't see the answer in earlier posts, but I read quickly) - As you mentioned, this was originally for a cigar bar, and the pics show perf board on the back of the lockers. This was probably made to back up to a walk in humi where the walk in humidifier would also keep the lockers stable. Are you going to seal up the back or have you already?


Perf board is a false back. 3" airspace goes up behind each locker full height. The perf board is cedar which was interesting. Bottom drawer is full length and meant to house the humidification device. In addition, each locker has 5 - 1" holes in the bottom and top.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Perf board is a false back. 3" airspace goes up behind each locker full height. The perf board is cedar which was interesting. Bottom drawer is full length and meant to house the humidification device. In addition, each locker has 5 - 1" holes in the bottom and top.


Do you know who made it Dave? Seems like a quality piece of work. A shame to see that cigar bar bite the dust but its nice to see it being used rather than scrapped. Screw the whales, save the humidors!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Sean, you reckon you could figure out what gravitational forces that thing will exert on anyone who goes near it?


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Dave, your my hero. Will you marry me? :r That way I'll get half. :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Sean, you reckon you could figure out what gravitational forces that thing will exert on anyone who goes near it?


I think it really does. Has bi-lipolar effect. The corners of my mouth are always going up when around it.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

mike32312 said:


> Dave, your my hero. Will you marry me? :r That way I'll get half.


Not if he puts the humidor in the *pre-nup*! :r


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I think it really does. Has bi-lipolar effect. The corners of my mouth are always going up when around it.


I have a feeling that when you put your smokes in it, that will exaggerate to include you whole body going up, before quickly being reclaimed by earth's gravity, several hundred times over.


----------



## triumphcorvair (Nov 4, 2005)

Beautiful score...I can't even begin to imagine what its going to look like full! I'm sure it will be worth well over 48K filled!!!


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

I thought you might pick that up since it was nearby Congrats


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

Klugs now you can start keeping _yourself_ at 70/70% if you want to


----------



## Gumpmyster (Apr 3, 2006)

You are my new IDOL,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Herf_Nerder (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah... that humidor looks kinda big, but can you *LIVE* in it? I think not... :r


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Lumpold said:


> I have a feeling that when you put your smokes in it, that will exaggerate to include you whole body going up, before quickly being reclaimed by earth's gravity, several hundred times over.


Hell, i am no where near that thing and it already has one of my body parts going up....uh oh...ewwwwww nasty ugh! :r u


----------



## nickhager_99 (Jan 22, 2006)

Mbraud4 said:


> Hell, i am no where near that thing and it already has one of my body parts going up....uh oh...ewwwwww nasty ugh! :r u


:r i wonder whats on your mind


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Do you still have the "old" cabinet and all of those coolerdors? Might be time for some more cigarporn.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Inside of one of the lockers. 3/4 inch spanish cedar on all sides (except door is mahogany).


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Sweet Dave - keep the pics coming! Lovin' it man...o


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

as Bob the Builder would say-"Can he fill it ,Yes he can!!!!!"

CBF:w


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Big crack in the back had to be fixed. Got a new tool... 4 ft clamp. Worked like a charm screwed it back in, glued and almost seamless.


----------



## nickhager_99 (Jan 22, 2006)

ComicBookFreak said:


> as Bob the Builder would say-"Can he fill it ,Yes he can!!!!!"
> 
> CBF:w


Why do you watch Bob the Builder. :r


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

nickhager_99 said:


> Why do you watch Bob the Builder. :r


Because he can.


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Absolutely amazing....


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

nickhager_99 said:


> Why do you watch Bob the Builder. :r


You watch all kinds of good stuff when you have kids.

:ms NCRM


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Are you planning on making the switch today Dave to fill 'er up?


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Klugs: from the bottom of my jealous heart -- you can kiss my A$$


_____
rm


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Going to get new brass plates made with the brand name of the cigars in the locker(s).. Cohiba, H Upmann, Swisher Sweets, etc.


cool idea.
You should mount box art (tops, or inside tops) for each brand on the inside of each door.


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... is Da Klugs short for Bill Gates?

LT :gn


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

You should put something like this on the main cabinet:

http://www.browning.com/products/catalog/safes/detail.asp?value=004F&cat_id=156&type_id=359B
http://www.iqbio.com/entre.htm
http://www.nokey.com/ekey1.html


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

mmblz said:


> cool idea.
> You should mount box art (tops, or inside tops) for each brand on the inside of each door.


I'm ordering those 3 x 5 card brass holders mount on the inside of the doors to write notes on the boxes in each locker. Seemed like an easy extemporaneous way to keep things semi organized.

Immersed in fix-up. Got the cracks glued, just stained the top section that was bare from the old install. Got the 2 lockers outlets installed with a plug. Working on the main power and outlet for the main cab now. Should be ready for humidification before the CO II's show up mid next week.

Just started looking at the VinoTemps. Might be the way to go in the long run. Going to see how the CO II's and beads do. Did a great job in my cab but the main here is much bigger. Maybe 2 of them.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Finished the wiring.

Double outlets in each of the 3 cabs. Quad on the back of the display case. Side units plug into the quad box.

Put R back together. Only thing left to do is fill some vent holes they drilled. Bought dowling. Will cut and glue them in tomorrow.

The view from my desk has dramatically improved.


----------



## Kennmon (Mar 29, 2006)

hot damn...

beautiful, especially at the price you got it.

please check your pms when you have the time


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Awesome Dave. The great wall of Ohio, 8th wonder of the world.


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 25, 2005)

Dave, how long do you think, once you the COII's in there, will it take to condition it?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Cartierusm said:


> Dave, how long do you think, once you the COII's in there, will it take to condition it?


I have no idea. Office is at 48% RH as of last night. (I cranked the humidity thing on the furnace up) Put my CO II in the right hand unit last night. Going in for a few minutes. Will check and see what the difference is.

I'm guessing about a week. Sam's out of town. I was thinking about using his cigars to speed up the process.


----------



## KraZieMaN55 (Oct 2, 2005)

Finally enough room… but for how long? Whew…that is one heck of a setup.


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

Why does this not surprize me?!?!!


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

hey dave, does this new setup replace the walk in humi idea you were telling me about for your office?


----------



## Suburbahick (Jun 4, 2005)

yea that HUGE humi in the office...

did you write it off... cuz you technically are using it at work (to look at and stuff)


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Well that makes my Desk Top Humi look... well kinda small 
Congrats Dave, that is beautiful, you can now see Mount Fuji from your desk so to speak.
I think you have just created Cigar Mecca, where all the gorillas of CS will make a pilgrimage so that they can bow down in front of it and chant to the Cigar God.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Finished the wiring.
> 
> Double outlets in each of the 3 cabs. Quad on the back of the display case. Side units plug into the quad box.
> 
> ...


That is an amazing view!!!

CBF:w


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

You are going to send a picture to your vendors right? It's sure to bring a smile to their face. They might even post it in the employee lounge.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Suburbahick said:


> yea that HUGE humi in the office...
> 
> did you write it off... cuz you technically are using it at work (to look at and stuff)


Humidor? I see no humidor. Are you referring to the vital document storage unit. Paper keeps best at 65% RH so only the best for our stuff. 

Been misting the interior the past couple of days. 52% this morning. Put 4 cups with paper towels in them in each cab. Filled them 1/4 with distilled. I think it might take a few gallons to get this thing up to snuff.


----------



## Kennmon (Mar 29, 2006)

you dont have to use distilled if you just wanna soak some stuff and let it evaporate to condition your humi.

it only matters when you are using the humidification media that will be with the humi for normal use.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

So the left side lockers stablize today at 65%

Pulled out the coolers of unopened boxes and filled it up. All 21 lockers are pretty much full. bottom drawer is about 1/3 full. Counted them and it was a scary thing.


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

You truely have a problem Dave.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

one word.....
*WOW!*


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Now you have those poor, empty coolers that need to be filled again! 


:ms NCRM


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Time to open a roadside stand selling coolers.


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

Considering I too have your largest cooler thats 1/3 filled, Dave you are insane...


----------



## shadowbandit (Nov 28, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> So the left side lockers stablize today at 65%
> 
> Pulled out the coolers of unopened boxes and filled it up. All 21 lockers are pretty much full. bottom drawer is about 1/3 full. Counted them and it was a scary thing.


holy shit, thats alot of cigars!!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

shadowbandit said:


> holy shit, thats alot of cigars!!!


Cigars? Hell I keep my matchbox collection in there.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

This really raises the bar high up. Congrats Dave and enjoy the view!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> So the left side lockers stablize today at 65%
> 
> Pulled out the coolers of unopened boxes and filled it up. All 21 lockers are pretty much full. bottom drawer is about 1/3 full. Counted them and it was a scary thing.


When are we going cooler-skiing again Dave??


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> So the left side lockers stablize today at 65%
> 
> Pulled out the coolers of unopened boxes and filled it up. All 21 lockers are pretty much full. bottom drawer is about 1/3 full. Counted them and it was a scary thing.


I'll take Coolerdors for $400 Alex.
(It's no wonder you're smiling, Dave)


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> So the left side lockers stablize today at 65%
> 
> Pulled out the coolers of unopened boxes and filled it up. All 21 lockers are pretty much full. bottom drawer is about 1/3 full. *Counted them and it was a scary thing.*


Heck Dave! YOU are a scary thing!:r

DANG! That sure beats my closet.

CONGRATS!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey Dave, you want to offer up a group buy on coolers. Maybe forget to take a cab or two out of each  . I'll drive up to make the pickup, no need to ship them.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey Dave, you going to give us a sneak peek into one of them filled lockers or what?

It looks really nice, congrats on a great purchase.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Geez Dave, that is one hell of a mountain of coolerdors. Their's enough their for you and Tom to have one each to ski in know


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

jgros001 said:


> Hey Dave, you going to give us a sneak peek into one of them filled lockers or what?
> 
> It looks really nice, congrats on a great purchase.


Not all that organized yet but here's a few..

Trinidads. 5 Fundidores plus a RE. The 50 cab wouldn't fit so it's in the drawer. Pulled a random mag 46 out for the pic.

Monte Especials. I love these things. got 6 of the 25 boxes to fit plus a 10'r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Got 6 898 nv in this one. I think this is the cigar I own the most of. 



5 Mag 46's and a Mag 50 in here.


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

GREAT pics Dave. So far so good!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

"Danny Boy" - that's funny


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

You have more cigars in one of your lockers than I do my whole collection. You have my envy Dave! 

Looks great so far, keep up the good work.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Got 6 898 nv in this one. I think this is the cigar I own the most of.
> 
> 5 Mag 46's and a Mag 50 in here.
> 
> Thanks, that is awesome - those 898s and Monte esps fit perfectly!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

mmblz said:


> "Danny Boy" - that's funny


Exactly .... I don't think "the pipes are calling" anymore after perusing those pictures ...


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice coolerdor. Igloo, right?





Da Klugs said:


> 125 CF. Mahogany and Cedar. Heavy as heck. Needs a lil work but give it a week.
> 
> Thats our lil buddy ron in the pic.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

I think this will end up being a greater pictures than Mo's closet. 

When you do something Dave, you sure do give it your all. 6 boxes of 898's, 5 Fundadores, 5 Upmanns. Sheesh! And I am willing to bet that thats just the tip.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

It's just too awesome. There are no words.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Geez Dave, that is one hell of a mountain of coolerdors. Their's enough their for you and Tom to have one each to ski in know


WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

There are no words, but I'll take what's behind locker #9 Monty!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> There are no words, but I'll take what's behind locker #9 Monty!


Can I buy a vowel??


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Exactly .... I don't think "the pipes are calling" anymore after perusing those pictures ...


I know what you mean, Sean. Everytime, I look at the is thread, my pipe empties out....


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> Can I buy a vowel??


I'll take "Yes you can" for $200 Alex.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> I'll take "Yes you can" for $200 Alex.


I'll take a "U".....for "unbelivable"!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> There are no words, but I'll take what's behind locker #9 Monty!


Hmm locker # 9 he says... Well Jim tell nim what he's won.

Another Partagas locker. 3 - 898 v's, PSD1, Series de conn # 2 and a cab of party shorts in there.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> I'll take a "U".....for "unbelivable"!!


Excellent choice sir!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Damn, Jeff. Nice choice of lockers. I would keep it.....


Or do you want to trade it for door #5???


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

drevim said:


> Damn, Jeff. Nice choice of lockers. I would keep it.....
> 
> Or do you want to trade it for door #5???


Can I ask the studio audience?!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

You won a burrito!!!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> You won a burrito!!!


Woo Hoo!!! Is it as big as my head?!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Woo Hoo!!! Is it as big as my head?!


Ok, you can keep the buritto, or trade it for a water skiing adventure with Tom and Dave.....


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Announcer: What Jeff doesnt know it that locker 5 is a Bolivar Locker in it are 2 50 cabs of boli PC's a 50 cab of CG's and a dress box of 98 Pc's.

What will he do?



drevim said:


> Damn, Jeff. Nice choice of lockers. I would keep it.....
> 
> Or do you want to trade it for door #5???


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Can I ask the studio audience?!


I think you had better, and I hope they push you to take Locker #5.....Boli, ahhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Announcer: What Jeff doesnt know it that locker 5 is a Bolivar Locker in it are 2 50 cabs of boli PC's a 50 cab of CG's and a dress box of 98 Pc's.
> 
> What will he do?


I'll trade it all to be sitting on the beach at The Shack with my buds sharing a smoke, conversation and listening to *TOM's* Ipod!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> I'll trade it all to be sitting on the beach at The Shack with my buds sharing a smoke, conversation and listening to *TOM's* Ipod!!


Whats wrong with Dave's awesome Shack mix? :r They were some of the grooviest tunes I've ever heard.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Whats wrong with Dave's awesome Shack mix? :r They were some of the grooviest tunes I've ever heard.


Must have been the same ones he brought to Louisville. At least Jeff waited for Dave to go inside, before having Tom switch out the Ipods :r .


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

What's in your RyJ and Cohiba lockers Dave?

This is a fun game! :r


----------



## Rituxumab (Jan 16, 2006)

Checking this thread has become a daily routine. 

great pics!


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

In the 9 years that CS has been around very few posts have made my jaw dislocate while generating a nuclear jealousy deep in my loins. (i use loins, I mean we are talking about DaKlugs right?)

That is nuts, that is amazing, that makes me want to own my own company, that makes me drool.

The greatest news of all is now I have something to show my wife when she gives me crap for the walk in humidor I had built behind a hidden bookshelf in my home office.

Dave, I can't wait to meet you someday. I think my "over the top" actions when I get focused on something (cigars) has just been put in it's rightful place. You sir, are my hero.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

pds said:


> Dave, I can't wait to meet you someday. I think my "over the top" actions when I get focused on something (cigars) has just been put in it's rightful place. You sir, are my hero.


I nominate this thread for the Hall of Fame.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I nominate this thread for the Hall of Fame.


Here here! I second that notion.


----------



## 688sonarmen (Apr 28, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Here here! I second that notion.


 I'm all in. Just amazing!:tpd:


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

pds said:


> In the 9 years that CS has been around vrey few posts have made my jaw dislocate while generating a nuclear jealousy deep in my loins. (i use loins, I mean we are talking about DaKlugs right?)
> 
> That is nuts, that is amazing, that makes me want to own my own company, that makes me drool.
> 
> ...


Paul, get a hold of yourself Bro.

1) Yours is hidden, the feds will have a hard time finding it.
2) You haven't posted pictures, the feds will have a hard time finding it.
3) Dave will have it filled up very soon, OCD is a teriible thing. (who's gonna have the "when will Dave's Humi be full contest?")
4) Take a deep breath, I know it's an awsome picture, but your starting to talk about guys' nuts. Your nuts, Dave's nuts, I'm not sure, but get a hold of yourself.
5) You can take him in a $10 Nassau any day of the week, he was having doubts about going to the Masters (of which he or Richard haven't said word one or posted any pictures)


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

galaga said:


> Paul, get a hold of yourself Bro.
> 
> 1) Yours is hidden, the feds will have a hard time finding it. - Mines in canada2) You haven't posted pictures, the feds will have a hard time finding it.
> 3) Dave will have it filled up very soon, OCD is a teriible thing. (who's gonna have the "when will Dave's Humi be full contest?") Maybe
> 4) Take a deep breath, I know it's an awsome picture, but your starting to talk about guys' nuts. Your nuts, Dave's nuts, I'm not sure, but get a hold of yourself. Its jsut the overflow in there so far. Cabs still full get a grip5) You can take him in a $10 Nassau any day of the week, he was having doubts about going to the Masters (of which he or Richard haven't said word one or posted any pictures) No pictures are allowed at the masters. Have the xray metal detertor things to walk through.


xxx


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> OK las pic... the cooler unload in total..
> 
> words can't describe


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Dave,

These look like the lockers at Downing Street Pub public lockers. Mahogany right? Lubly.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> OK las pic... the cooler unload in total..


gotta say Dave, I'm glad I clicked "view post" 

j/k bro. You are _seriously_ out of control, but its fun for the rest of us to watch!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

tecnorobo said:


> words can't describe


In the words of Wayne & Garth, "SCCCCCCWWWWWWIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGG!"


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

pds said:


> In the 9 years that CS has been around vrey few posts have made my jaw dislocate while generating a nuclear jealousy deep in my loins. (i use loins, I mean we are talking about DaKlugs right?)


I'm pretty sure this is going to be my signature for quite some time.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> OK las pic... the cooler unload in total..


if we still had credits, I would change your CUT to "OH LCdH"


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

mmblz said:


> if we still had credits, I would change your CUT to "OH LCdH"


... or "LCdKdH" (Klug's LCdH)


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> 5) You can take him in a $10 Nassau any day of the week, he was having doubts about going to the Masters (of which he or Richard haven't said word one or posted any pictures) No pictures are allowed at the masters. Have the xray metal detertor things to walk through.


Looks to me like you're pretty good at smuggling (into Canada that is)


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

LCDK = La Casa Da Klugsbano


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Holy toledo!!!!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

zamco17 said:


> Holy toledo!!!!


I think that is Holy Cleveland.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow, jealousy is an understatement. That is amazing.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

pds said:


> LCDK = La Casa Da Klugsbano


:r :r :r


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> OK las pic... the cooler unload in total..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bursty (Apr 9, 2006)

Truly an inspiration for newbies like me

*droooool*


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Dave please stop, you are going to make me cry. Looks like you are having a great time with your new toy!


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

Wow....

Let me know when you put up the "Open" sign. Much bigger and better selection than my local B&M.

Are any NC going to make their way into there? and if so what?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Me likey ....


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

I dont know how you get any work done (memos written) all day staring at that thing


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

And the clouds parted and in brilliant white light the angels sung....._"HAAAAALELUJAH!!!"_ And he was happy...:r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

How long before the emptiness of that cabinet gets the best of you?!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn I just jizzed my pants. Now I gotta go change. Geezzzzzzzzz.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> How long before the emptiness of that cabinet gets the best of you?!


:r I was just thinking he better sell it fast; or it will be full again in a couple of months!!!:r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

hollywood said:


> :r I was just thinking he better sell it fast; or it will be full again in a couple of months!!!:r


He could move it to The Shack and use it for a spare bedroom!!


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Emptied the cab.


Holy she-aught.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

once again. i'm without words


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

tecnorobo said:


> once again. i'm without words


:tpd: o

:ms NCRM


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

That is the finest example of humidor **** ever posted! I'm sure he will grow out of it at some point though. Perhaps there could be a new contest of "How long before Dave's crazy huge humi is filled?"


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> You have more cigars in one of your lockers than I do my whole collection. You have my envy Dave!
> 
> Looks great so far, keep up the good work.


You know what's funny about this statement?? Here, down under in little ol Perth, Australia we have 2 cigars shops which are really the only stores dedicated to selling cigars. They both go by the same name and are owned by the same person.
Dave's humidor not only *HAS* more cigars in it than *BOTH* of these stores put together, the humi itself is probably *BIGGER* than one of the stores!! and bigger than the other stores walk in humidor!!!!!
Believe that... To put this into relative terms, I would estimate that Dave's humi has about 6-8 times more cigars and about 10 times more selection. And I believe I'm being conservative in my estimation

Awesome Dave, you're making me extremely jealous, but it's still awesome mate:dr


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Emptied the cab.


Now that's a thing of beauty :dr


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Very nice !!!!!!!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

pds said:


> Dave, I can't wait to meet you someday. I think my "over the top" actions when I get focused on something (cigars) has just been put in it's rightful place. You sir, are my hero.


You dont want to meet Dave, Paul. He'll just try to make you turn green  . He's a sick individual. I mean, look at him. He's off his rocker..Who in the hell is going to smoke all those sticks. Not him, Im sure.:r Maybe we can talk him into Herfn with us on the golf course in 3 weeks.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Utterly speachless.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> He could move it to The Shack and use it for a spare bedroom!!


Yep ..... wanna shack up!?!?:r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

When is the Party !!!!!!


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> When is the Party !!!!!!


I'm in for the party Dave!!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

OMG! 

I need a change of pants................



ATL


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

That thing needs its own ZIP code!

Simply incredible.


----------



## Lima_dat_alone (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm not one to sackride so I tried to think of a witty remark, but I have to admit that is a mighty fine achievement Mr. Klugs!


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

I've got a great idea Klugs. You can charge for "museum" tours of your office. This will help to defray some of the cost of the cigars........ in about 10-15 years, of course.
:dr 

Doc


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I need to change professions. Locksmiths are like investment bankers.

7 hours of locksmithing = $ 970.00 no reach-around or anything.

42 lockers, 2 drawers and the display case all the same key. Thats the good news. Bad news is .... well at least for the locksmith, not sure I'm an authorized signatory on the company check I gave him.  (J/K I think)

Did a great job. Adjusted each locker so it closed tightly.

Now the name plates for the lockers and she's done.

I keep getting paranoid and deleting the pic...


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

What else can one say? Looks great Dave, and congrats on getting her almost all wrapped up.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

HOLY SNIKES! Do you want to adopt me? PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I need to change professions. Locksmiths are like investment bankers.
> 
> 7 hours of locksmithing = $ 970.00 no reach-around or anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

I wanna see new pics of it full. 

PICS PICS PICS PICS!!!!!!!


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

Awwww damn it. I dun gone and clicked on this link again...


Heart..... Failure......(clutches chest) ..... (Keels over dead).


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

It's getting pretty full. :r


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Jeez....:dr


----------



## y3n0 (Oct 14, 2006)

Ok...I haven't been reading this thread, but just the last picture you've posted. Is that your home, office or what?

That's a lot of premium stuff! :dr


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> It's getting pretty full. :r


As cigar **** goes, this would be the John Holmes or Tommy Lee of the humidor world. When I look at my desktop and my coolerdor after reading this thread I always feel a bit inadiquate.:hn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I think in another life we where related.......:r :r :sl


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

y3n0 said:


> Ok...I haven't been reading this thread, but just the last picture you've posted. Is that your home, office or what?
> 
> That's a lot of premium stuff! :dr


I believe it is an off site canadian office that Dave keeps for legal cigar storage. That's why Dave is grumpy sometimes, he is away from his cigars.  :r

Looks great Dave!!!!!
First you kick out Sam, then you go and fill the darn thing. Are you sure that walk-in was too impractical at the office?


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> It's getting pretty full. :r


Awe-inspiring when this thread began, even more so now. If the information that I have that you have been divesting 'stocks' in favor of 'bonds' is correct, that is truly an incredible portfolio. I just want to be your accountant...


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Ever thought of giving tours? There are some sticks there most have never even heard of.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I had a dream that I was allowed to pick one stick from that humidor. My head exploded from indecision.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

First class all the way.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> It's getting pretty full. :r


I could always help you out!


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

that is just awesome. very very sweet.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Two words....Humidor envy!! :r :dr


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Lately, I have spent too many hours researching humidors on the web, sharpening my pencil, measuring open spaces, color coordinating, and helping my wife with chores around the house. This thread definitely has me thinking about making an investment in the near future.

Darn you Mr. Da Klugs...and thank you!


----------



## Grownassman (Sep 21, 2006)

You are my idol!


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

:dr 

Very Nice...Very Nice


----------



## sirwood (Aug 26, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> It's getting pretty full. :r


....sweet. :dr :dr :dr


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> It's getting pretty full. :r


My coolidor is empty Dave just send me whatever ya got 2 of & I'll look after them...


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow... that is one impressive setup, Dave. I am curious about logistics though - what if you lose the lease on the building, or what are the contingency plans if there is a fire/flood? Do you have redundant power? I mean, there must be a grand total somewhere in the 5 figures worth of sticks there.

I would like to get a used locker-style humi someday myself, although not quite that large! I have seen them available infrequently in classifieds and on eBay.


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

And here, I though my "coolerdors" were pretty cool!


Holy Smokes, man! You just fried the socks off my feet, and left my big toe smoldering!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Is it full yet?


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

That was so nice to give me the whole row on the right. DAMN I LOVE YOU MAN. 



:al :w


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

I do hope you are insured, but I'm sure you already thought of that. 

Good God Man - smoke some already:w

Nice setup. That's better that one of those saltwater aquariums you sit and stare at.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> It's getting pretty full. :r


Everytime I click on this link I think that even some of my locals would be jealous of the stash you have.:dr


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

OMG!! This is the first time I've seen this. Is this for real??! I am absolutely astounded!


----------

